# maybe a big problem



## CajunMuddDawg (Jun 2, 2010)

so i got some water in my carb and today i chaecked the oil and it is very thin and also it smells like fuel is this bed or is it normal since i probably have ater that made it in there


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

A little gas in the oil on carbed brutes is normal for some reason. Well, I wouldn't say neccisarily normal, but, I've heard of it time after time with the earlier carbed brutes.


----------



## She thinks my hondas sexy (May 9, 2009)

i would just clean the carb and flush your oil and go from there


----------



## CajunMuddDawg (Jun 2, 2010)

What oils are u guys using? Would amsoil or royal purple be good


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Both are good oils. I ran RP but I had HC pistons & web150i cams.

Be sure to flush good w/ cheap oil & put on a new filter.


----------



## CajunMuddDawg (Jun 2, 2010)

ok i was just checkin to see because i know there are certain oils you need because of the clutch


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Automotive oils are a BIG no go, your clutch will not survive for long at all, not to mention the Hondamatic unit also. I use Valvoline ATV 10w-40 in my Rancher. Whatever you wanna use you have to make sure that it is approved for use with a wet clutch, either by reading it on the oil bottle itself or doing some research online if it doesn't say it on the bottle.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Just a Q. My dad just bought an 06 Rubicon. Why can't you use regular motor oils in a wet clutch? Would a synthetic like Mobil 1 be okay? Plus some friends have Foremans and Ranchers and use regular motor oils. Is that bad?


----------



## CajunMuddDawg (Jun 2, 2010)

some regular motor oils are fine to use with the wet clutch but you have to do some research to see which ones i know of a few guys using rotella synthetic in their bikes you just have to read to find out which are ok


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

First off to answer your question, automotive oils are designed to work in cars, not ATVs. The needs of a car that goes 3-10k mi between services, has to meet certain emissions requirements, has to get a certain MPG or better to comply with Govmt regulations, and at the same time as all that has to provide wear protection for EXTREMELY tight tolerances for the engine ALONE, is by far different then the needs of an ATV that operates in FAR rougher conditions then a normal car/truck, operates at much greater operating temperatures at times, has both the wet clutch and transmission to also lubricate using the exact same oil as the engine parts, and has a much greater risk to be contaminated by either fuel or water. When you sit down and actually think about it, it should be quite easy to see why automotive oils don't work well for ATVs. From the wet clutch standpoint, due to the different needs of a car/truck and an ATV the oils made for each have different additives, basically speaking the additives in automotive oils will eat your clutch alive, and vice versa ATV oils will not provide adequate protection for your car/truck. I personally will only run an oil made and marketed for use on ATVs, even 4 stroke motorcycle oils that are approved for use with wet clutches don't have some of the characteristics and additives to properly protect an ATVs engine in every way, its just not worth the risk of not getting the proper protection in every way to me. Even if the oil is approved for wet clutch usage, if its not intended to be used in an ATV imo it shouldn't be trusted in an ATV.


----------

